# Post pics of your ERG



## Dethfield (Jul 28, 2010)

Cant seem to find the old one, so i thought i would start another one. Post your ERGs! Any and all ERGs welcome!

Agile Intrepid Pro 828 and Interceptor Pro 828


----------



## Adam (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## techcoreriffman (Jul 28, 2010)

Adam just won the thread.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 28, 2010)

already been done:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/71216-random-pics-of-your-ergs.html

should sticky that damn thread


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 28, 2010)

Adam said:


>



/thread


adam, go to a piano forum, and let the rest of the mortals use this thread.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 28, 2010)

sure as hell cant beat that 11 string beast though, but i like what ive got


----------



## baryton (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Universe74 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Aris_T (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 29, 2010)

Schecter Damien Elite 8. Soon to feature a BKP painkiller. I have the pickup, just waiting on the mounting ring.





Krappy 12 string touchstyle guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 29, 2010)

Good idea for a thread  I'd like to see more people's ERGs.


----------



## Adriatic (Jul 29, 2010)

that hufschmid looks nice....

waiting for someone to post a pic of an Oni....


----------



## Dark_Matter (Jul 29, 2010)

Krappy.

What a horrible brand name


Hey guys look at my new krappy guitar!

nice guitar though


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dark_Matter said:


> Krappy.
> 
> What a horrible brand name
> 
> ...



That's the whole point. They just make inexpensive products made out of spare parts and materials. It's more of a "joke-brand", but it turns out to be an interesting concept... Instruments made out of whatever planks of wood you found in a dumpster  

Just read this Krappyguitars

EDIT: I just read on their site that their Touchstyle instruments aren't made with scrapwood.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 30, 2010)

blackout equipped sc608b


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 30, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> That's the whole point. They just make inexpensive products made out of spare parts and materials. It's more of a "joke-brand", but it turns out to be an interesting concept... Instruments made out of whatever planks of wood you found in a dumpster
> 
> Just read this Krappyguitars
> 
> EDIT: I just read on their site that their Touchstyle instruments aren't made with scrapwood.



the joke part is the junk part iirc the dude takes really good care of making sure he produces quality instruments


----------



## KenAncients (Jul 30, 2010)

Ibanez Rg2228!


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 31, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> the joke part is the junk part iirc the dude takes really good care of making sure he produces quality instruments



Yeah, you're actually right. For his cheaper models he does use scrap wood, but for his finer instruments he does put quite some work into them. He obviously has some craftsmanship skills... Otherwise he wouldn't be doing what he's doing. Keep in mind, though, the name of the brand; "Krappy". IMO it says a lot about their overall seriousness 

PS: Sorry for being so OT here, now keep going


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 31, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Yeah, you're actually right. For his cheaper models he does use scrap wood, but for his finer instruments he does put quite some work into them. He obviously has some craftsmanship skills... Otherwise he wouldn't be doing what he's doing. Keep in mind, though, the name of the brand; "Krappy". IMO it says a lot about their overall seriousness
> 
> PS: Sorry for being so OT here, now keep going




Yeah. Just calling him up and talking to him, he gives off a really goofy happy-go-lucky vibe. He will build you whatever you want, and it wont cost alot. It wont have many bells and whistles, but it will get the job done.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 31, 2010)

My new Intrepid I received yesterday from a fellow SS member! Loving it so far.


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 31, 2010)

is that a gloss poly? or is it just the picture?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 31, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> is that a gloss poly? or is it just the picture?



It's glossy, not in a sticky can't move my picking arm kind of way, but it does have a sheen to it that looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Kavnar (Jul 31, 2010)

Bloodburst intrepid. All stock


----------



## Dethfield (Aug 3, 2010)

Seems we have alot of Intrepid owners here! I love mine... theyve got this kind of mojo i cant describe...


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 3, 2010)

my customized ibanez RGA8.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 3, 2010)

^That is just ridiculously awesome^


----------



## -One- (Aug 3, 2010)

shitsøn;2086408 said:


> my customized ibanez RGA8.


Do want


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 3, 2010)

They have already been posted but I guess it won't hurt to post them again


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 3, 2010)

Whoa


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 3, 2010)

My limited run Schecter Devil Spine 8 #45/50


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 4, 2010)

shitsøn;2086408 said:


> my customized ibanez RGA8.



Dude, that is BEAUTIFUL! The top is killing me! Although I can't seem to discern what wood it is... Would you enlighten me?  Also, what pickup did you swap the original for?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 4, 2010)

Alberto7 said:


> Dude, that is BEAUTIFUL! The top is killing me! Although I can't seem to discern what wood it is... Would you enlighten me?  Also, what pickup did you swap the original for?


thx, man. props go to the luthier, of course.

it is a mahogany body with a flamed maple top that has a very unique grain. it was just floating around at the luthiers workshop and i instantly fell in love with it when i first saw it. the pickup is a lundgren M8, i always wanted to try one of those and heard some great sound clips. so i didn't get it out of meshuggah fanboyism, haha.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 4, 2010)

shitsøn;2087469 said:


> thx, man. props go to the luthier, of course.
> 
> it is a mahogany body with a flamed maple top that has a very unique grain. it was just floating around at the luthiers workshop and i instantly fell in love with it when i first saw it. the pickup is a lundgren M8, i always wanted to try one of those and heard some great sound clips. so i didn't get it out of meshuggah fanboyism, haha.



Oh wow, it certainly is quite unique, I wouldn't have taken flamed maple as a guess, I really dig that top. I want to try an M8 as well, just out of curiosity. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Variant (Aug 4, 2010)

tonywozere said:


>



The one on the right.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Not too bad for a cell phone pic, but yea, here is my custom Septor 830.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 5, 2010)

shitsøn;2086408 said:


> my customized ibanez RGA8.


 
Deeply, deeply jealous.


----------



## Tirell (Aug 5, 2010)

Not original here


----------



## drone (Aug 8, 2010)

agile 828 and my schecter damien 7.


----------



## Poncho (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw Lefty Joe's Krappy and thought to myself - 'Better add mine to the mix'. 











They are very well made and are not made from junk. They are the chosen guitar of outlaws and pirates worldwide!!! Yeearrrgh!!!!!!

Keep the pictures coming as I am very much enjoying all these ERG beasts and I also agree - Adam wins!!! 

Phil
YouTube - Ponch's Channel


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude maybe its just the photos, but that Krappy looks wider at the nut than towards the bridge end of the fretboard.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 9, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude maybe its just the photos, but that Krappy looks wider at the nut than towards the bridge end of the fretboard.



Its just the photos.


And phil, WE ARE KRAP BROTHERS!!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 9, 2010)

My ERGs. Schecter Damien Elite 8 and ESP LTD FB-200.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't get why we call baritone scale guitars extended range instruments if they have 6 strings. They have no more range than a normal guitar, just lower.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 9, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't get why we call baritone scale guitars extended range instruments if they have 6 strings. They have no more range than a normal guitar, just lower.



Because the heading that the ss.org guys set for the ERG section includes baritone.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 9, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't get why we call baritone scale guitars extended range instruments if they have 6 strings. They have no more range than a normal guitar, just lower.




You are completely right.


----------



## Poncho (Aug 9, 2010)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Its just the photos.
> 
> 
> And phil, WE ARE KRAP BROTHERS!!




Yup, just the photos. That first photo was the finished photo I recieved from Kev right before he sent me the pic of the box at the airport. It's not a great photo though and it's fun because barely anyone has ever seen one over here and it plays great. 

Leftyjoe - Always a pleasure seeing another Krapmeister on the boards.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 10, 2010)

Variant said:


> The one on the right.



Build thread if you're interested! 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/106961-8-string-crazy-build.html


----------



## rotebass (Aug 12, 2010)

I almost feel bad posting this in this forum, considering the lack of strings:







PRS SE Mike Mushok Baritone, got it fully loaded direct from PRS a year ago, it has a Tremonti set and locking tuners. Currently tuned to drop F#, strings are D'Addario 14-68's.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 12, 2010)

^how are you liking the tremonti pickups? do they do what you want them to well enough to justify buying them over dimarzios or something else? im thinking of putting a set in my schecter c-1 classic.

nice amps btw


----------



## ncbrock (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## rotebass (Aug 12, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> ^how are you liking the tremonti pickups? do they do what you want them to well enough to justify buying them over dimarzios or something else? im thinking of putting a set in my schecter c-1 classic.
> 
> nice amps btw


 
I'm happy with the Tremonti's, I don't really have much experience with Dimarzios. My other PRS has EMG's and the Tremonti's keep up with them for crunch tones, but absolutely slay the EMG's for clean tones.

Thanks, I'm a bit of a Mesa Fanboi.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 12, 2010)

^^ OH MY GOD OCEANBURST


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 12, 2010)

drone said:


>



Haha, Facebook.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 13, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> Haha, Facebook.



Lulz  props to having a keen eye.


----------



## Seventary (Aug 13, 2010)

Does everybody on this forum own a Agile ??  They sure look great hope i will get the chance to try one someday.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah im definitely looking into 8s over a 7 now and agile is looking mighty fine


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 13, 2010)

Seventary said:


> Does everybody on this forum own a Agile ??  They sure look great hope i will get the chance to try one someday.



SS.org = The real home of Agile, not the Agile Boards 

I'm getting an intrepid 8 left handed sometime this coming year.


----------



## oniduder (Aug 14, 2010)

oni koalacaster yo!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 14, 2010)

^ Epic guitar is epic. More shots I say!


----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)

fu8k everyone in this thread  


nah j/k, ill join this thread someday. congrats to all of the eightsringers


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 14, 2010)

chucknorrishred said:


> fu8k everyone in this thread
> 
> 
> nah j/k, ill join this thread someday. congrats to all of the eightsringers


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 14, 2010)

Fuck fingerprints. 

Also I am the worst photographer.


----------



## Seventary (Aug 14, 2010)

A bit dark those pictures but still...the guitar looks great!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Fuck fingerprints.
> 
> Also I am the worst photographer.


 
I need one of those in my life


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Fuck fingerprints.
> 
> Also I am the worst photographer.


as an art major i can say weve got people next door in the Photo classes that are worse


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 14, 2010)

And 1 more for the lulz...


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 14, 2010)

^ LOL nice 
glad more 8s dont have maple (im a maple hater)


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Fuck fingerprints.
> 
> Also I am the worst photographer.



Are you kidding? Those first two look really, really cool man


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 15, 2010)

My Interceptor Pro.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 15, 2010)

^Sexay 

is that a 30"?


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 15, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I need one of those in my life


with a different finish...i'd agree.


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 15, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^Sexay
> 
> is that a 30"?


 
Negative...28.625.


----------



## ivancic1al (Aug 15, 2010)

...Need Agile now!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 16, 2010)

got this puppy a few days ago


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 16, 2010)

I will join this thread...soon...soon...oh so soon


----------



## thefpb2 (Aug 18, 2010)

Top to bottom: 
Ibanez RG2228
Ibanez SR-506
ESP LTD SC-207
Agile Intrepid 828
Ibanez Xiphos 7


----------



## Philligan (Aug 18, 2010)

^

Nice. How does the Intrepid compare to the 2228?


----------



## thefpb2 (Aug 18, 2010)

"Nice. How does the Intrepid compare to the 2228?"

Thanks man, the Intrepid is a solid guitar, it feels great and the Cepheus pickups sound sweet. But honestly the 2228 is in my opinion a better guitar, i like the shape of the neck and honestly have no hatred towards the EMG's. All of the factors i see as being better in the Ibanez should be there considering the differences in price. But i will never say anything bad about agile and hope to get one of their fanned 7's when they are re-made. Hope that helps.


----------



## Philligan (Aug 18, 2010)

thefpb2 said:


> "Nice. How does the Intrepid compare to the 2228?"
> 
> Thanks man, the Intrepid is a solid guitar, it feels great and the Cepheus pickups sound sweet. But honestly the 2228 is in my opinion a better guitar, i like the shape of the neck and honestly have no hatred towards the EMG's. All of the factors i see as being better in the Ibanez should be there considering the differences in price. But i will never say anything bad about agile and hope to get one of their fanned 7's when they are re-made. Hope that helps.



Definitely, thanks man  I played a 2228 and really liked it (I have no beef with EMGs, either), but it's kinda out of my budget, and I'm thinking Agile. I just figured that, seeing as you own the 2228 and still have an Agile, that it had to be pretty decent.


----------



## thefpb2 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd recommend one in a heart beat honestly. They are very solid guitars. It has a straight forward design that hasn't given me the slightest but of trouble. Hope you can get one soon man, good luck.


----------

